# We make the blade - you make the handle....



## Dave Martell (May 8, 2019)

For the handle maker/aspiring knife maker we offer ready to handle knife blanks. Email for details.


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 9, 2019)

I
like
that
!


----------



## Knife2meatu (May 10, 2019)

How much would blade of similar profile to the one pictured, of around 8" or 10" length, cost?


----------



## inferno (May 10, 2019)

what are those blades made out of? is there a stainless option available?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 11, 2019)

Knife2meatu said:


> How much would blade of similar profile to the one pictured, of around 8" or 10" length, cost?



PM sent



inferno said:


> what are those blades made out of? is there a stainless option available?




I can do any of my *standard sizes/styles* in both 52100 (carbon) & CPM154 (powdered stainless).

I can give you pricing based on what you want to order. For instance a quantity order I can price better for you than I could for a one knife order. 

If you have any other questions please ask away.

Thanks for your inquiry!

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Knife2meatu (May 11, 2019)

Cheers!


----------



## Jlc88 (May 13, 2019)

Very nice


----------

